# Nissan Cefiro A33 3.0 2002 Transmission problem



## mandom (Jun 27, 2014)

Hello Gúys have a slite problem with my tranny!
This just start to happend and takes longer time for the D to hit...

When engine cold wont drive with D have to start with 1 ore 2 and then kick in D..

When engine hot no problems..

Fluid level is god and nice red color


Does the transmission need a overhaul? exaclty what part is this? can i change it from the oil pan? ore does the transmission need to go out?

Tanks for answer


----------

